# Tara Reid feiert und flirtet auf Single-Party



## Mandalorianer (26 Sep. 2010)

*Tara Reid feiert und flirtet auf Single-Party*​
Hach wie ist das Leben schön! Tara Reid scheint die Trennung von ihrem deutschen Ex-Freund Michael Axtmann überhaupt nicht zu bereuen – im Gegenteil, jetzt wird das Solo-Dasein erst richtig zelebriert.

Die Schauspielerin feierte ausgelassen mit Freundinnen ihren neuen „Single-Status“ in South Beach, Florida. Und weil das Flirten ihr offensichtlich so viel Spaß macht, trug sie eine Kappe mit der unmissverständlichen Aufschrift: *„My Boyfriend Is Out Of Town“* – ganz schön gemein gegenüber ihrem Verflossenen.



​

Die 34-Jährige hatte sich erst kurz vor der geplanten Hochzeit von ihrem Verlobten Michael getrennt, da er auf einen Ehevertrag bestanden haben soll. Ob Taras Spruch-Basecap ihr einen neuen Lover bescherte, wird sich noch zeigen…

*Have Fun :thumbup:

Gruss Gollum*


----------

